# Footoon Aqua Reboot RTA



## KZOR

Any vendor planning on bringing in the Footoon Aqua Reboot RTA's?
I am looking for a black one.


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Any vendor planning on bringing in the Footoon Aqua Reboot RTA's?
> I am looking for a black one.
> View attachment 123510


The first one wasn't a big hit in this country and I doubt some of the vendors would try make the same 'mistake' twice.
It does look interesting.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip I'm with @Christos I bought one of those Footoon's it was a really KAK!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Christos said:


> The first one wasn't a big hit in this country


I know about the Footoon Aqua FX RTA but this new one is a totally different ballgame.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes it looks like this is one to get!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it looks like this is one to get!


Knew you would come around. 
If you order one then just add one for me as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Knew you would come around.
> If you order one then just add one for me as well.




Think I need to get in on this one as well!! Been looking at getting an RTA and watching the review, looks like a winner this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

watching closely , pls include me if any GB is imminent


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher & @shaun2707 ....... ordered and payed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

eh ok @KZOR presume I'm too late lol


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> presume I'm too late lol


Yea m8 ..... you just posted 10 minutes too late. Sorry


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ahh dammit


----------



## Daniel

@BioHAZarD Should be put together another GB ?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> @BioHAZarD Should be put together another GB ?


Probably need to see if we can get some more guys on board?


----------



## Daniel

@Scouse45 @Clouds4Days @Deckie ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Daniel said:


> @Scouse45 @Clouds4Days @Deckie ?


I may b keen must check the review quick! Looks legit. Sad I missed @KZOR ‘s gb


----------



## zadiac

What's with the off-center posts? Any reason for that or do they just want to be different?


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> What's with the off-center posts? Any reason for that or do they just want to be different?



Heat Sink... well according to JaiHaze anyway!


----------



## Hakhan

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher & @shaun2707 ....... ordered and payed.
> View attachment 123749
> View attachment 123751


Hi Kzor
which website did you use? 
thanks


----------



## KZOR

Hakhan said:


> which website did you use?


https://www.footoon.com/product-page/aqua-reboot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

@KZOR looking forward to your review. did you manage to get these as yet?


----------



## KZOR

Hakhan said:


> did you manage to get these as yet?


They had a problem posting via EMS to SA so they decided to send it via registered mail despite the fact that i payed for speedpost. 
Waiting.


----------



## Hakhan

KZOR said:


> They had a problem posting via EMS to SA so they decided to send it via registered mail despite the fact that i payed for speedpost.
> Waiting.


dammit....that sucks.


----------



## shaun2707

Damn.... I got excited now when I saw this thread go back up top. Patiently waiting for this to get here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> They had a problem posting via EMS to SA so they decided to send it via registered mail despite the fact that i payed for speedpost.
> Waiting.


This could be a long wait for ours then @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## shaun2707

Rob Fisher said:


>




These reviews on these RTA’s are getting better and better. Really looking forward to this arriving now. Can’t wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45

Still waiting on ours the shipping has been painful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The long-awaited Aqua Reboot RTA from Footon finally arrived... shipped from Korea to USA and then to SA. Quality looking RTA with understated branding. Dual coil Ni80 Fused Claptons 2x28/40 from @RiaanRed at the Coil Company. 0.29Ω at 48.5 watts to start and ended up at 40 watts with the airflow half closed. Brilliant airflow system! But why on earth did they make it a proprietary bloody drip tip I will never know... that is moronic!




Very easy build and straightforward wicking. Titanium Fibre Cotton used.






Nice branding and not in your face.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

How does the Reboot Vape you ask? Well, I'm not used to dual coils and 45 odd watts... well it produces tons of clouds... but I need to play with a bit more and expected better flavour and right now it doesn't compare to my single coil Dvarw DL but let's give it a chance and let it bed in a little.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for showing us


----------



## Scouse45

Got mine also robbo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707

Scouse45 said:


> Got mine also robbo!
> View attachment 128836



Nice bud!!! What you think so far? Still waiting for ours but that’s exactly the setup I’m going to have as well! Looks good on that DB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say after all the reviewers RAVING about it I expected more. I think this will appeal more to the dual coil boys who love high wattage... I guess I have been spoilt with my Skylines, Vapor Giants and Dvarw's with their single coils and low wattages and magnificent flavour! Yes, it's OK and probably better than most other Chinese tanks but does it compare flavour wise to the Dvarw? No not even close!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45

I do understand fully wat oom Fisher is sayin. However for the price point this wouldn’t expect to compete with the skylines and dwarvs/dwarves/dwarfs those tanks r high engineering class. For dual coil this is solid so far. Compares with the likes of manta or reload but I quite like it. Is it a skyline? No ways. But it ain’t bad in its bracket not at all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Scouse45 and @Rob Fisher 
Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say I'm getting a little tired of the Hype Train... the Reboot is OK and as good as some of the better Chinese RTA's like the Zeus etc but it certainly isn't worthy of a "Wow what fantastic flavour"!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------

